# هل يليق بمقام النبوة؟



## abdel7ak (27 يناير 2010)

ان مما اثار عجبي عندما تدبرت الكتاب المقدس ان النبي سليمان ولد من امرأت خائنة لزوجها
وهذا ما لا يليق بمقامه كنبي لان تكون امه بهذه الصفة فما هو تفسيركم لهذا الامر؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2010)

اولا لماذا لم تحينا اولا

ثانيا احب ان اوضح لك ان سليمان كان ملكا لا نبيا بمعني نبي بالتحديد لوط و داوود و سليمان لم يكونوا انبياء

ثالثا من مصداقيه الكتاب المقدس انه لم يحذف شيئا لتجميل صوره احد فاهمني

رابعا النبي عصمته عندنا في ما يبلغ فقط و هوا بشر خاطئ مثله مثل غيره

و الا ما كانت فائده مجئ المسيح حين اذن اذا كان البشر كلهم علي مستوي قداسه الله و بره

خامسا الانبياء في القران لهم اخطاء برضه

و الا هل لما موسي قتل مصري مش دا خطأ ابشع من الزنا ولا ايه

و يونس النبي الي ابتلعه الحوت عشان غلط

الانبياء حتي في الاسلام ليسوا مطلقي العصمه

و في الاول و الاخر ارجع اكرر

سليمان ليس نبيا و الا الانبياء الحقيقيين مثل اشعياء و موسي و ارمياء و زكريا لم يكن عندهم تلك الاخطاء

داوود و سليمان ملووووووووك

و لوط ابن عم ابراهيم فحسب

ارجو ان يكون ردي واضح

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (27 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> ان مما اثار عجبي عندما تدبرت الكتاب المقدس ان النبي سليمان ولد من امرأت خائنة لزوجها
> وهذا ما لا يليق بمقامه كنبي لان تكون امه بهذه الصفة فما هو تفسيركم لهذا الامر؟


 
*سلام ونعمة اخي ..*

*ارجوا ارفاق الأيات التي قرأتها .*

*أشكرك حبيبي *


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> ان مما اثار عجبي عندما تدبرت الكتاب المقدس ان النبي سليمان ولد من امرأت خائنة لزوجها
> وهذا ما لا يليق بمقامه كنبي لان تكون امه بهذه الصفة فما هو تفسيركم لهذا الامر؟


 
يا سيدي الفاضل ، عندنا الله غفور رحيم ، وهو يغفر لعباده اذا ندموا وتابوا ، فلا يحسب لهم خطية او يحاسبهم عليها او يعود فيذكرها لهم بعد ان يغفرها لهم .

هل الهكم ، لا يغفر الذنوب ؟؟؟ ما لنا حاجة به .

تحياتي .


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 يناير 2010)

اقرأ اولا كيف اخطأ داود وكيف ارسل الله النبي ناثان ليعاتب داود على خطيئته ، ستفاجأ ان القصة مذكورة ايضا في القرآن ، ولكن اغلبكم لا يعلمون !!!


1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ عِنْدَمَا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ نَاثَانُ النَّبِيُّ بَعْدَ مَا دَخَلَ إِلَى بَثْشَبَعَ

اِرْحَمْنِي يَا اللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ امْحُ مَعَاصِيَّ. 
2 اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي طَهِّرْنِي. 
3 لأَنِّي عَارِفٌ بِمَعَاصِيَّ وَخَطِيَّتِي أَمَامِي دَائِماً. 
4 إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ. 
5 هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. 
6 هَا قَدْ سُرِرْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي الْبَاطِنِ فَفِي السَّرِيرَةِ تُعَرِّفُنِي حِكْمَةً. 
7 طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُوّفَا فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ. 
8 أَسْمِعْنِي سُرُوراً وَفَرَحاً فَتَبْتَهِجَ عِظَامٌ سَحَقْتَهَا. 
9 اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثَامِي. 
10 قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. 
11 لاَ تَطْرَحْنِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ وَرُوحَكَ الْقُدُّوسَ لاَ تَنْزِعْهُ مِنِّي. 
12 رُدَّ لِي بَهْجَةَ خَلاَصِكَ وَبِرُوحٍ مُنْتَدِبَةٍ اعْضُدْنِي. 
13 فَأُعَلِّمَ الأَثَمَةَ طُرُقَكَ وَالْخُطَاةُ إِلَيْكَ يَرْجِعُونَ. 
14 نَجِّنِي مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ يَا اللهُ إِلَهَ خَلاَصِي فَيُسَبِّحَ لِسَانِي بِرَّكَ. 
15 يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ. 
16 لأَنَّكَ لاَ تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلاَّ فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لاَ تَرْضَى. 
17 ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ. 
18 أَحْسِنْ بِرِضَاكَ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ. ابْنِ أَسْوَارَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
19 حِينَئِذٍ تُسَرُّ بِذَبَائِحِ الْبِرِّ مُحْرَقَةٍ وَتَقْدِمَةٍ تَامَّةٍ. حِينَئِذٍ يُصْعِدُونَ عَلَى مَذْبَحِكَ عُجُولاً.


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> ان مما اثار عجبي عندما تدبرت الكتاب المقدس ان النبي سليمان ولد من امرأت خائنة لزوجها
> وهذا ما لا يليق بمقامه كنبي لان تكون امه بهذه الصفة فما هو تفسيركم لهذا الامر؟


 
هل يؤخذ الابناء بآثام الآباء؟
اذا كان جوابك بنعم فهل تعلم ان عمرو بن العاص فاتح مصر كان ابن امرأة بغيا (عاهرة) ، ويقول الحلبى فى سيرته كانت أرخصهن أجرة، ويقول ايضا انه فى ليلة واحدة وطئها خمسة رجال هم ابو لهب وامية بن خلف وهشام بن المغيرة وابو سفيان والعاص فولدت عمرو وادعى كل واحد منهم انه ولده ولكن امه ليلى النابغة حكمت انه ولد العاص!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
آمنة بنت علقمة بن صفوان ام مروان بن الحكم جدة عبد الملك بن مروان وكانت تمارس البغاء سرا مع ابي سفيان بن الحارث بن كلدة.. وهذا مروان هو الذي اتوا به بعد ولادته الى محمد فقال " ابعدوه عني هذا الوزغ ابن الوزغ الملعون ابن الملعون " وهذا الذي يلعنه الرسول يصبح اميرا للمؤمنين ...!!!!! 
 نضلة بنت اسماء الكلبية وهي زوجة ربيعة بن عبد شمس وهي ام عتبة وشيبة  الشهيدان اللذان قتلا يوم بدر.يقول الاصفهاني في كتابه الاغاني ان امية بن عبد شمس جاء ذات ليلة الى دار اخيه ربيعه فلم يجده فاختلى بزوجة اخيه وواقعها. فحبلت منه بعتبة . 
ميسون الكلبية هي ام يزيد بن معاوية ، كانت تاتي الفاحشة سرا مع عبد لابيها ومنه حملت بيزيد، ويروى ان معاوية خاصم ميسون فارسلها الى اهلها بمكة وبعد فترة ارجعها الى الشام واذا هي حامل....!!!!
اخشى ان ازيد فأجرح
سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## Eva Maria (27 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> ان مما اثار عجبي عندما تدبرت الكتاب المقدس ان النبي سليمان ولد من امرأت خائنة لزوجها
> وهذا ما لا يليق بمقامه كنبي لان تكون امه بهذه الصفة فما هو تفسيركم لهذا الامر؟


*
وما ذنبه في ذلك ؟ 
فالرب عادل وحكيم

 ومحمد نبيك كانت امه كافرة وعابدة أوثان !!!
فهل تقول أنه لا يليق بمحمد ان تكون امه عابدة أوثان ؟ هل عبادة الاوثان أرحم من الزنى ؟

لقد علمنا الرب ان يقبلنا مهما كنا, ومهما فعلنا بشرط أن نتوب وأن نقبل وصاياه.

سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## أَمَة (27 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ستفاجأ ان القصة مذكورة ايضا في القرآن ، ولكن *اغلبكم لا يعلمون* !!!


 
لو علموا لفاقوا من سباتهم وأشرق نور الرب في حياتهم.


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2010)

الأخ abdel7ak
لك فرصة آخيرة تضع فيها الشواهد و الأدلة التي تدعم إعتراضك و الا سيُغلق الموضوع.

لا مجال لنحاور أشخاص جهلة لا يعرفون الشاهد الذي يعترضون عليه


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 يناير 2010)

القصة من الكتاب المقدس :

(1 فَأَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ نَاثَانَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ. فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كَانَ رَجُلاَنِ فِي مَدِينَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمَا غَنِيٌّ وَالآخَرُ فَقِيرٌ. 
2 وَكَانَ لِلْغَنِيِّ غَنَمٌ وَبَقَرٌ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدّاً. 
3 وَأَمَّا الْفَقِيرُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَيْءٌ إِلاَّ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ صَغِيرَةٌ قَدِ اقْتَنَاهَا وَرَبَّاهَا وَكَبِرَتْ مَعَهُ وَمَعَ بَنِيهِ جَمِيعاً. تَأْكُلُ مِنْ لُقْمَتِهِ وَتَشْرَبُ مِنْ كَأْسِهِ وَتَنَامُ فِي حِضْنِهِ، وَكَانَتْ لَهُ كَابْنَةٍ. 
4 فَجَاءَ ضَيْفٌ إِلَى الرَّجُلِ الْغَنِيِّ فَعَفَا أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْ غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ بَقَرِهِ لِيُهَيِّئَ لِلضَّيْفِ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ، فَأَخَذَ نَعْجَةَ الرَّجُلِ الْفَقِيرِ وَهَيَّأَ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ». 
5 فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ دَاوُدَ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ جِدّاً، وَقَالَ لِنَاثَانَ: «حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ الرَّجُلُ الْفَاعِلُ ذَلِكَ، 
6 وَيَرُدُّ النَّعْجَةَ أَرْبَعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ لأَنَّهُ فَعَلَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ وَلأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُشْفِقْ». 
7 فَقَالَ نَاثَانُ لِدَاوُدَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الرَّجُلُ! هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنَا مَسَحْتُكَ مَلِكاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنْقَذْتُكَ مِنْ يَدِ شَاوُلَ 
8 وَأَعْطَيْتُكَ بَيْتَ سَيِّدِكَ وَنِسَاءَ سَيِّدِكَ فِي حِضْنِكَ، وَأَعْطَيْتُكَ بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ قَلِيلاً كُنْتُ أَزِيدُ لَكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا. 
9 لِمَاذَا احْتَقَرْتَ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ لِتَعْمَلَ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ؟ قَدْ قَتَلْتَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيَّ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَأَخَذْتَ امْرَأَتَهُ لَكَ امْرَأَةً، وَإِيَّاهُ قَتَلْتَ بِسَيْفِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ. 
10 وَالآنَ لاَ يُفَارِقُ السَّيْفُ بَيْتَكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لأَنَّكَ احْتَقَرْتَنِي وَأَخَذْتَ امْرَأَةَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ لِتَكُونَ لَكَ امْرَأَةً. 
11 هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أُقِيمُ عَلَيْكَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْتِكَ، وَآخُذُ نِسَاءَكَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ وَأُعْطِيهِنَّ لِقَرِيبِكَ، فَيَضْطَجِعُ مَعَ نِسَائِكَ فِي عَيْنِ هَذِهِ الشَّمْسِ. 
12 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ بِالسِّرِّ وَأَنَا أَفْعَلُ هَذَا الأَمْرَ قُدَّامَ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ». 
13 فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِنَاثَانَ: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ». فَقَالَ نَاثَانُ لِدَاوُدَ: «الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً قَدْ نَقَلَ عَنْكَ خَطِيَّتَكَ. لاَ تَمُوتُ. 
14 غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ قَدْ جَعَلْتَ بِهَذَا الأَمْرِ أَعْدَاءَ الرَّبِّ يَشْمَتُونَ فَالاِبْنُ الْمَوْلُودُ لَكَ يَمُوتُ». )
(2 صموئيل 12: 1- 14)

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/2Samuel/12

********************​ 
القصة نفسها من القرآن :


(اصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا دَاوُودَ ذَا الْأَيْدِ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ 
إِنَّا سَخَّرْنَا الْجِبَالَ مَعَهُ يُسَبِّحْنَ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالْإِشْرَاقِ ​
وَالطَّيْرَ مَحْشُورَةً كُلٌّ لَّهُ أَوَّابٌ ​
وَشَدَدْنَا مُلْكَهُ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحِكْمَةَ وَفَصْلَ الْخِطَابِ ​
وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ نَبَأُ الْخَصْمِ إِذْ تَسَوَّرُوا الْمِحْرَابَ ​
إِذْ دَخَلُوا عَلَى دَاوُودَ فَفَزِعَ مِنْهُمْ قَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ خَصْمَانِ بَغَى بَعْضُنَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا تُشْطِطْ وَاهْدِنَا إِلَى سَوَاء الصِّرَاطِ ​
إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا وَعَزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَابِ ​
قَالَ لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ بِسُؤَالِ نَعْجَتِكَ إِلَى نِعَاجِهِ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنْ الْخُلَطَاء لَيَبْغِي بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَقَلِيلٌ مَّا هُمْ وَظَنَّ دَاوُودُ أَنَّمَا فَتَنَّاهُ فَاسْتَغْفَرَ رَبَّهُ وَخَرَّ رَاكِعًا وَأَنَابَ ​
فَغَفَرْنَا لَهُ ذَلِكَ وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِندَنَا لَزُلْفَى وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ ​
يَا دَاوُودُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا تَتَّبِعِ الْهَوَى فَيُضِلَّكَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَضِلُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا نَسُوا يَوْمَ الْحِسَابِ )​
(سورة ص )

http://www.holyquran.net/quran/chapters/38.html​**************​تفسير الطبري 

*إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ
*​الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي لَهُ تِسْع وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَة وَلِيَ نَعْجَة وَاحِدَة } وَهَذَا مَثَل ضَرَبَهُ الْخَصْم الْمُتَسَوِّرُونَ عَلَى دَاوُد مِحْرَابه لَهُ , وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ دَاوُد كَانَتْ لَهُ فِيمَا قِيلَ : تِسْع وَتِسْعُونَ اِمْرَأَة , وَكَانَتْ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي أَغْزَاهُ حَتَّى قُتِلَ اِمْرَأَة وَاحِدَة ; فَلَمَّا قُتِلَ نَكَحَ فِيمَا ذَكَرَ دَاوُد اِمْرَأَته , فَقَالَ لَهُ أَحَدهمَا : { إِنَّ أَخِي } يَقُول : أَخِي عَلَى دِينِي

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=38&nAya=23

****************​*اذا ، القصة نفسها مذكورة في القرآن ، فما وجه اعتراضك يا مسلم ، الا انك تنقل عن المواقع الاسلامية بدون ان تتأكد بنفسك ان الاحداث قد ذكرها قرآنك ايضا .* ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2010)

اهو الاخطاء ذاتها في قرانك و فالحين بس تتهموا الكتاب المقدس انه كتاب سوري يعني مليان زنا

القصه اهي....

يا مرائي اخرج القذي من عينك اولا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## abdel7ak (27 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأخ abdel7ak
> لك فرصة آخيرة تضع فيها الشواهد و الأدلة التي تدعم إعتراضك و الا سيُغلق الموضوع.
> 
> لا مجال لنحاور أشخاص جهلة لا يعرفون الشاهد الذي يعترضون عليه


 مساء الخير والنعمة
شكرا ايها الزعيم على هذا التنبيه والحقيقة حين اورد اي سؤال فغالبا لا اقدم الدليل من الكتاب المقدس احتراما لعلمكم بما في الكتاب المقدس واذاكان الامر ضروريا فانا مستعد لادراج اية معلومة اوردها,وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> مساء الخير والنعمة
> شكرا ايها الزعيم على هذا التنبيه والحقيقة حين اورد اي سؤال فغالبا لا اقدم الدليل من الكتاب المقدس احتراما لعلمكم بما في الكتاب المقدس واذاكان الامر ضروريا فانا مستعد لادراج اية معلومة اوردها,وشكرا


 
نطالبك بالشاهد لأنه من أصول الحوار و ليس لأننا لا نعرفه
تفضل بطرح الشاهد و تحديد سؤالك.


----------



## abdel7ak (27 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> القصة من الكتاب المقدس :
> 
> (1 فَأَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ نَاثَانَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ. فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كَانَ رَجُلاَنِ فِي مَدِينَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمَا غَنِيٌّ وَالآخَرُ فَقِيرٌ.
> 2 وَكَانَ لِلْغَنِيِّ غَنَمٌ وَبَقَرٌ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدّاً.
> ...


السيد نيومان سلام ونعمة لابد ان تفهم قصدي واقرأ معي هذه الايات من الكتاب المقدس

 " وَعَزَّى دَاوُدُ بَثْشَبَعَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا فَوَلَدَتِ ابْناً، فَدَعَا اسْمَهُ سُلَيْمَانَ، وَالرَّبُّ أَحَبَّهُ"،صموئيل الثاني الاصحاح 12 العدد24 الى حد الساعة الامر عادي
 وَكَانَ فِي وَقْتِ الْمَسَاءِ أَنَّ دَاوُدَ قَامَ عَنْ سَرِيرِهِ وَتَمَشَّى عَلَى سَطْحِ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ، فَرَأَى مِنْ عَلَى السَّطْحِ امْرَأَةً تَسْتَحِمُّ. وَكَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَمِيلَةَ الْمَنْظَرِ جِدّاً. 
3 فَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ وَسَأَلَ عَنِ الْمَرْأَةِ، فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ: «أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ بَثْشَبَعَ بِنْتَ أَلِيعَامَ امْرَأَةَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ؟» 
4 فَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ رُسُلاً وَأَخَذَهَا، فَدَخَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ فَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَهِيَ مُطَهَّرَةٌ مِنْ طَمْثِهَا. ثُمَّ رَجَعَتْ إِلَى بَيْتِهَا
صموئيل الثاني الاصحاح11


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> السيد نيومان سلام ونعمة لابد ان تفهم قصدي واقرأ معي هذه الايات من الكتاب المقدس


 
يا حبيبي الكتاب المقدس كتب تفاصيل الخطية ،والقرآن اكتفي بذكرها بشكل سطحي ، ولكن كل من الكتاب المقدس والقرآن يتكلم عن نفس الخطية ، بدليل كلام النبي ناثان الى داود عندما دخل عليه وقال عليه مثال الرجل والنعجة .

لم افهم اين اعتراضك اذا كان قرآنك يقر بخطية داود ؟؟؟
هل مشكلتي ان قرآنك لا يعطي تفاصيل الاحداث ؟؟


----------



## abdel7ak (28 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> نطالبك بالشاهد لأنه من أصول الحوار و ليس لأننا لا نعرفه
> تفضل بطرح الشاهد و تحديد سؤالك.


الشواهد
" وَكَانَ فِي وَقْتِ الْمَسَاءِ أَنَّ دَاوُدَ قَامَ عَنْ سَرِيرِهِ وَتَمَشَّى عَلَى سَطْحِ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ، فَرَأَى مِنْ عَلَى السَّطْحِ امْرَأَةً تَسْتَحِمُّ. وَكَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَمِيلَةَ الْمَنْظَرِ جِدّاً. 
3 فَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ وَسَأَلَ عَنِ الْمَرْأَةِ، فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ: «أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ بَثْشَبَعَ بِنْتَ أَلِيعَامَ امْرَأَةَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ؟» 
4 فَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ رُسُلاً وَأَخَذَهَا، فَدَخَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ فَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَهِيَ مُطَهَّرَةٌ مِنْ طَمْثِهَا. ثُمَّ رَجَعَتْ إِلَى بَيْتِهَا
صموئيل الثاني الاصحاح 11
15 وَكَتَبَ فِي الْمَكْتُوبِ يَقُولُ: «اجْعَلُوا أُورِيَّا فِي وَجْهِ الْحَرْبِ الشَّدِيدَةِ، وَارْجِعُوا مِنْ وَرَائِهِ فَيُضْرَبَ وَيَمُوتَ». 
24 وَعَزَّى دَاوُدُ بَثْشَبَعَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا فَوَلَدَتِ ابْناً، فَدَعَا اسْمَهُ سُلَيْمَانَ، وَالرَّبُّ أَحَبَّهُ، 
ان السؤال الذي توجهت به كان حول مقام النبوة 
هل يليق بداود النبي الملك ان يضاجع امرأة احد جنوده ويتآمر عليه ليموت في الحرب ثم تكون المرأة الخائنة لزوجها اما لنبي ملك وهو سليمان؟


----------



## abdel7ak (28 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> يا حبيبي الكتاب المقدس كتب تفاصيل الخطية ،والقرآن اكتفي بذكرها بشكل سطحي ، ولكن كل من الكتاب المقدس والقرآن يتكلم عن نفس الخطية ، بدليل كلام النبي ناثان الى داود عندما دخل عليه وقال عليه مثال الرجل والنعجة .
> 
> لم افهم اين اعتراضك اذا كان قرآنك يقر بخطية داود ؟؟؟
> هل مشكلتي ان قرآنك لا يعطي تفاصيل الاحداث
> ؟؟


انا لا اتكلم عن خطأ داود في الحكم وهذا امر عادي اتكلم عن سلسلة الخيانات المذكورة ايعقل ان يرتكب كل هذه الخطايا رجل عاقل ملك نبي؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> ان السؤال الذي توجهت به كان حول مقام النبوة
> هل يليق بداود النبي الملك ان يضاجع امرأة احد جنوده ويتآمر عليه ليموت في الحرب ثم تكون المرأة الخائنة لزوجها اما لنبي ملك وهو سليمان؟


 


اخي الفاضل ، لا اعرف فيم تحاجج 

اقرأ تفسير القرطبي وهو يذكر شرح الآيات القرآنية بحديث نبي الاسلام نفسه .


http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...No=23&tDisplay=yes&Page=2&Size=1&LanguageId=1


وهو قوله تعالى: { وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ نَبَأُ ٱلْخَصْمِ إِذْ تَسَوَّرُواْ ٱلْمِحْرَابَ } أي علوا ونزلوا عليه من فوق المحراب؛ قاله سفيان الثوري وغيره. وسبب ذلك ما حكاه ابن عباس أن داود عليه السلام حدّث نفسه إن ابتلي أن يعتصم. فقيل له: إنك ستبتلى وتعلم اليوم الذي تبتلى فيه فخذ حِذرك. فأخذ الزبور ودخل المحراب ومنع من الدخول عليه، فبينا هو يقرأ الزبور إذ جاء طائر كأحسن ما يكون من الطير، فجعل يَدرُج بين يديه. فهمّ أن يتناوله بيده، فاستدرج حتى وقع في كوّة المحراب، فدنا منه ليأخذه فطار، فاطلع ليبصره فأشرف على امرأة تغتسل، فلما رأته غطت جسدها بشعرها. قال السدّي: فوقعت في قلبه. قال ابن عباس: وكان زوجها غازياً في سبيل الله وهو أورِيا بن حنان، فكتب داود إلى أمير الغزاة أن يجعل زوجها في حملة التابوت، وكان حملة التابوت إما أن يفتح الله عليهم أو يقتلوا، فقدّمه فيهم فقتل، فلما انقضت عدّتها خطبها داود، واشترطت عليه إن ولدت غلاماً أن يكون الخليفة بعده، وكتبت عليه بذلك كتاباً، وأشهدت عليه خمسين رجلاً من بني إسرائيل، فلم تستقر نفسه حتى ولدت سليمان وشَبَّ، وتسوّر الملكان وكان من شأنهما ما قص الله في كتابه. 

*قلت: ورواه مرفوعاً بمعناه الترمذيّ الحكيم في «نوادر الأصول» عن يزيد الرقاشيّ، سمع أنس بن مالك يقول: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول*:* " إن داود النبي عليه السلام حين نظر إلى المرأة فهمّ بها قطع على بني إسرائيل بَعْثاً وأوصى صاحب البعث فقال: إذا حضر العدوّ قَرِّب فلاناً وسماه، قال فقرَّبه بين يدي التابوت ـ قال ـ وكان ذلك التابوت في ذلك الزمان يُستنصر به فمن قُدِّم بين يدي التابوت لم يرجع حتى يقتل أو ينهزم عنه الجيش الذي يقاتله فقُدِّم فقُتِل زوج المرأة ونزل الملَكان على داود فقصّا عليه القصّة " *وقال سعيد عن قتادة: كتب إلى زوجها وذلك في حصِار عَمَّان مدينة بلقاء أن يأخذوا بحلقة الباب، وفيه الموت الأحمر، فتقدّم فقتل. 

http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp?tMadhNo=1&tTafsirNo=5&tSoraNo=38&tAyahNo=23&tDisplay=yes&Page=2&Size=1&LanguageId=1


من الواضح انك لا تفقه حتى في اخبار القرآن ولا تفسيره ، فهل هذه هي مشكلتنا نحن ؟؟؟

القرآن وتفسيره ونبي الاسلام يقول نفس الحقائق التي ذكرها الكتاب المقدس .

ما وجه اعتراضك ؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (28 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> القرآن وتفسيره ونبي الاسلام يقول نفس الحقائق التي ذكرها الكتاب المقدس .
> 
> ما وجه اعتراضك ؟؟؟


 
أخي المبارك *نيومان* 

كلنا نعرف سعة معرفتك والرب يزيدك اكثر واكثر.
من كثرة ادبك حولت السائل الى تفسير القرآن ولم تقل له أن كل ما هو صحيح في القرآن مأخوذ من الكتاب المقدس...

قلتُ ذلك *فقط لكي لا يفكر *_- وهو القليل المعرفة على حسب ما يبدو - _*ان القرآن وتفاسيره مصدر لعلمنا.*


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> أخي المبارك *نيومان*
> 
> من كثرة ادبك حولت السائل الى تفسير القرآن ولم تقل له أن كل ما هو صحيح في القرآن مأخوذ من الكتاب المقدس...
> 
> قلتُ ذلك *فقط لكي لا يفكر *_- وهو القليل المعرفة على حسب ما يبدو - _*ان القرآن وتفاسيره مصدر لعلمنا.*


 
شكرا للتنبية اختي العزيزة ، أمة 

فاتني ان بعض المسلمين يعتقدون اننا نستشهد بالقرآن لاننا نعجز عن التفسير ، او اننا نحاول ان نجد سندا منه لايماننا .

ولكن : احب ان انوه مجددا ، استشهادي هنا بالقرآن لان المسلم يعتقد ان الكتاب المقدس حينما ذكر خطية داود فانه اصبح كتابا ملاما او غير مقدس . 

والحقيقة هي عكس ذلك تماما ، فالله القدوس الوحيد الذي بلا خطية ، لم يصنع ولم يخلق بشرا لا يخطئون ، لانه اذا فعل فانه انما يخلق آلهة اخرى ( وحاشا لله ) . 

واذا قلنا ان الله خلق (صنفا ) من الناس مميزين (الانبياء ) بانهم معصومون عن الخطية او الخطأ ، فهو اله ظالم ، لانه اذا كانت لديه القدرة على خلق هذا الصنف ، فلماذا لم يخلق الجميع بنفس الطريقة ؟؟

الكتاب المقدس حكم على الجميع انهم خطاة ، ويحتاجون الى التوبة ، الله هو القدوس الوحيد الذي بلا خطية ، ولذلك فالمسيح القدوس الذي بلا خطية ليس من جنس البشر الا في الهيئة فقط ، فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

اخي عبد الحق ( واتمنى ان تكون فعلا باحثا عن الحق لتخدمه ) .

حينما اضع لك قرآنك وتفاسيره ، والتي تتفق مع قصة الكتاب المقدس في موضوع خطية داود وبثشبع امرأة اوريا الحثي ، فهي لكي اثبت لك انك تحاول ان تنسب الى الكتاب المقدس اي خطأ ( وهذه حماقة ما بعدها حماقة ) خاصة وان الجهلاء ( ولا اقصدك ) الذين يثيرون هذه الشبهة بغير علم ولا دراية ولا دراسة للقرآن ، فانهم يضربون اول خبطة بمعول الهدم في قرآنهم ، ويظل الكتاب المقدس صامدا لانه مصدر الحق الاوحد .

لذا وجب التنويه .


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

تابع رواية القرطبي للقصة من مصدر آخر 

http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...No=23&tDisplay=yes&Page=3&Size=1&LanguageId=1

وقال سعيد عن قتادة: كتب إلى زوجها وذلك في حصِار عَمَّان مدينة بلقاء أن يأخذوا بحلقة الباب، وفيه الموت الأحمر، فتقدّم فقتل. وقال الثعلبي قال قوم من العلماء: إنما امتحن الله داود بالخطيئة؛ لأنه تمنى يوماً على ربه منزلة إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، وسأله أن يمتحنه نحو ما امتحنهم، ويعطيه نحو ما أعطاهم. وكان داود قد قسم الدهر ثلاثة أيام، يوم يقضي فيه بين الناس، ويوم يخلو فيه بعبادة ربه، ويوم يخلو فيه بنسائه وأشغاله. وكان يجد فيما يقرأ من الكتب فضل إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب. فقال: يا رب! إن الخير كله قد ذهب به آبائي؛ فأوحى الله تعالى إليه: إنهم ابتلوا ببلايا لم يبتل بها غيرهم فصبروا عليها؛ ابتلي إبراهيم بنمروذ وبالنار وبذبح ابنه، وابتلي إسحاق بالذبح، وابتلي يعقوب بالحزن على يوسف وذهاب بصره، ولم تبتل أنت بشيء من ذلك. فقال داود عليه السلام: فابتلني بمثل ما ابتليتهم، وأعطني مثل ما أعطيتهم، فأوحى الله تعالى إليه: إنك مبتلى في شهر كذا في يوم الجمعة. فلما كان ذلك اليوم دخل محرابه، وأغلق بابه، وجعل يصلّي ويقرأ الزبور. فبينا هو كذلك إذ مثل له الشيطان في صورة حمامة من ذهب، فيها من كل لون حسن، فوقف بين رجليه، فمدّ يده ليأخذها فيدفعها لابن له صغير، فطارت غير بعيد ولم تؤيسه من نفسها، فامتد إليها ليأخذها فتنحت، فتبعها فطارت حتى وقعت في كوّة، فذهب ليأخذها فطارت ونظرُ داود يرتفع في إثرها ليبعث إليها من يأخذها، فنظر امرأة في بستان على شط بركة تغتسل؛ قاله الكلبي. 

وقال السدي: تغتسل عريانة على سطح لها؛ فرأى أجمل النساء خَلْقاً، فأبصرت ظله فنفضت شعرها فغطى بدنها، فزاده إعجاباً بها. وكان زوجها أوريا بن حنان، في غزوة مع أيوب بن صوريا ابن أخت داود، فكتب داود إلى أيوب أن ابعث بأوريا إلى مكان كذا وكذا، وقدِّمه قبل التابوت، وكان من قدّم قبل التابوت لا يحل له أن يرجع وراءه حتى يفتح الله عليه أو يستشهد. فقدّمه ففتح له فكتب إلى داود يخبره بذلك. قال الكلبي: وكان أوريا سيف الله في أرضه في زمان داود، وكان إذا ضرب ضربة وكبّر كبّر جبريل عن يمينه وميكائيل عن شماله، وكبّرت ملائكة السماء بتكبيره حتى ينتهي ذلك إلى العرش، فتكبر ملائكة العرش بتكبيره. قال: وكان سيوف الله ثلاثة؛ كالب بن يوفنا في زمن موسى، وأوريا في زمن داود، وحمزة بن عبد المطلب في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فلما كتب أيوب إلى داود يخبره أن الله قد فتح على أوريا كتب داود إليه: أن ابعثه في بعث كذا وقدمه قبل التابوت؛ ففتح الله عليه، فقتل في الثالثة شهيداً. فتزوج داود تلك المرأة حين انقضت عدّتها. فهي أم سليمان بن داود.


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

تابع تفسير القرطبي 

http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...No=23&tDisplay=yes&Page=4&Size=1&LanguageId=1

 وقال سفيان الثوري: قال داود ذات يوم: يا رب ما من يوم إلا ومن آل داود لك فيه صائم، وما من ليلة إلا ومن آل داود لك فيها قائم. فأوحى الله إليه: يا داود منك ذلك أو مني؟ وعزتي لأكِلَنَّك إلى نفسك. قال: يا رب اعف عنّي. قال: أكلك إلى نفسك سنة. قال: لا بعزتك. قال: فشهراً. قال: لا بعزتك. قال: فأسبوعاً. قال: لا بعزتك. قال: فيوماً. قال: لا بعزتك. قال: فساعة. قال: لا بعزتك. قال: فلحظة. فقال له الشيطان: وما قدر لحظة. قال: كِلْني إلى نفسي لحظة. فوكله الله إلى نفسه لحظة. وقيل له: هي في يوم كذا في وقت كذا. فلما جاء ذلك اليوم جعله للعبادة، ووكل الأحراس حول مكانه. قيل: أربعة آلاف. وقيل: ثلاثين ألفاً أو ثلاثة وثلاثين ألفاً. وخلا بعبادة ربه، ونشر الزبور بين يديه، فجاءت الحمامة فوقعت له، فكان من أمره في لحظته مع المرأة ما كان. وأرسل الله عز وجل إليه الملَكين بعد ولادة سليمان، وضربا له المثل بالنعاج؛ فلما سمع المثل ذكر خطيئته فخرّ ساجداً أربعين ليلة على ما يأتي.


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> الشواهد
> " وَكَانَ فِي وَقْتِ الْمَسَاءِ أَنَّ دَاوُدَ قَامَ عَنْ سَرِيرِهِ وَتَمَشَّى عَلَى سَطْحِ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ، فَرَأَى مِنْ عَلَى السَّطْحِ امْرَأَةً تَسْتَحِمُّ. وَكَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَمِيلَةَ الْمَنْظَرِ جِدّاً.
> 3 فَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ وَسَأَلَ عَنِ الْمَرْأَةِ، فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ: «أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ بَثْشَبَعَ بِنْتَ أَلِيعَامَ امْرَأَةَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ؟»
> 4 فَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ رُسُلاً وَأَخَذَهَا، فَدَخَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ فَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَهِيَ مُطَهَّرَةٌ مِنْ طَمْثِهَا. ثُمَّ رَجَعَتْ إِلَى بَيْتِهَا
> ...


 

بكل بساطة، داود أخطأ و زنى، و الرب عاقبه على ذلك، لكنه رجع و تاب و ندم و لم يُكرر خطيئته هذه من جديد، و عاش أيامه يطلب الرب و يُطيع أمره، لدرجة إ قالبه كان مُطيعاً لله.

الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس ليسوا معصومين، فهم خطاءون لكنهم دائماً تحت تأديب الرب و قصاصه، يُنبهم و يأدبهم تأديباً صالحاً.
فليس من اللائق أن يكون النبي زاني بصورة مستمرة، لو كان داود زاني، اي مُكرراً للزنى مرات و مرات دون الخضوع للرب،لكان من المُحتمل ان يختار الرب غيره، لكن الرب يختار بحسب حكمته و بحسب معرفته المستقبلية، فإختار داود الذي أخطأ و زنى و رجع و تاب، افضل من غيره، الذي زنى و زنى، بل و حلل الزنى لنفسه و لمن حوله!
العبرة يا عزيزي، إن بالرغم من زلة داود، الا إنه تاب و لم يحاول معارضة عقاب الرب أو أحكامه، فلم يزني من جديد و لم يُحلل الزنى، بل قبل بالحكم و اطاعه، تقبل التأديب و تعلم منه.

لا يوجد أحد كامل و بدون أخطأء، فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا إ الجميع أخطأوا، حتى داود، حتى سليمان، حتى موسى! الكل أخطأوا، فالخطيئة في حياة النبي او الرسول ليست مقياساً لإختياره من عدمه، فليس بحسب بر النبي و الرسول، بس بحسب مشيئة الله و تخطيطه المستقبلي لتوصيل الرسالة و النبوة لشعبه.

أفتح عقلك بصورة حيادية و أنظر ولو لفترة قصيرة لخارج القوقعة التي حصرك فيها الفكر الإسلامي...


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يناير 2010)

*سؤال لكل مسلم !

ما الفرق بين إله الغسلام و انبياء الإسلام فى نقطة الذنب ؟*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (28 يناير 2010)

سلام للجميع,,,


اعتراض الاخوة المسلمين ينتهي دوما ب: هل يعقل , هل يصح, هل يليق,,,,

لو اعطانا الاخ abdel7ak تعريفا لكلمة يليق فيما يتعلق بتصرفات الناس الشخصية و بنى هذا التعريف على مصدر علمي ساكون له من الشاكرين. 

و لو كان السؤال هو : هل فعل داود ما فعله بتشريع سماوي لكان هناك مكان للنقاش , و لكن ان يسأل الاخ المسلم سؤالا كهذا و هو عالم ان القران يقول "إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ"؟

خطية داود و من ثم توبته عنها تثبت ان روح الله يعمل فيه و الله قد عاقبه على ذلك لان" عيني الله اطهر من ان تنظرا للشر".

 لكن ماذا عن شخص يحمل بيده -كارت بلانش- ليفعل ما يشاء و هو عالم ان الهه قد غفر له مسبقا "غفرنا ما تقدم من ذنبك و ما تأخر"-  كل ما فعله و سيفعله مهما كانت قباحة هذا الشئ بغض النظر تاب ام لم يتب؟!

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## abdel7ak (28 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اخي الفاضل ، لا اعرف فيم تحاجج
> 
> اقرأ تفسير القرطبي وهو يذكر شرح الآيات القرآنية بحديث نبي الاسلام نفسه .
> 
> ...


  الى السيد نيومان
 اني من حفظة القرآن الكريم والتفسير الوحيد الذي ارجع اليه هو تفسير الزمخشري فلا تلمني ان انا التزمت في طرحي المنهج العلمي دون الاخذ بالتفاسير التي ترجعون اليها في توثيق اخباركم,فحبذا لو ناقشنا الامور بالمنطق والعلم,


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل : عبد الحق 

واضح انك بدأت في المجادلة وتشتيت الموضوع ، لقد وضعنا لك التفاسير الاسلامية التي تقر بوقوع خطية داود باشتهاء بثشبع زوجة أوريا الحثي ، و خطية الزنى معها ، وخطية داود في التحريض على قتل اوريا الحثي . .

بثشبع هي المرأة التي انجب منها داود ابنه سليمان ( ايضا يتفق القرآن والمفسرون في الاقرار بهذه الحقيقة ) .

لا داع الان لتشتيت الموضوع لامور اخرى في حياة داود . 

اذا لديك رد على هذه الجزئية تفضل به ، اذا وضعت اي مداخلة اخرى بغرض التشتيت وتمييع الموضوع الى امور اخرى سيتم حذفها ، تكرار وضع اي مداخلة محذوفة سيعرض عضويتك للايقاف .

شكرا جزيلا لتفهمك ، ونتمني رقي الحوار الى المستوى الناضج ، فتقر بخطأك عندما تشكتشف انك اخطأت ، ولا تلجأ للتشتيت وتغيير السؤال بصورة اخرى .
من حقك ان تسأل في اي شيء آخر في موضوع مستقل ، ومن حقك كتابة شكوى عن الحذف في قسم الشكاوى والمشاكل .

الله معك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> الى السيد نيومان
> اني من حفظة القرآن الكريم والتفسير الوحيد الذي ارجع اليه هو تفسير الزمخشري فلا تلمني ان انا التزمت في طرحي المنهج العلمي دون الاخذ بالتفاسير التي ترجعون اليها في توثيق اخباركم,فحبذا لو ناقشنا الامور بالمنطق والعلم,


 
يا اخي الفاضل 


هل هذا اقصى ما تستطيع الرد به على الردود المفحمة لك ؟؟
ان ترفضها وتدير ظهرك لها فقط ؟؟

لقد كتبت لك من تفسير القرطبي والطبري ، واذا اردت ان اتي لك بنفسك التفاسير من مفسرين آخرين ، فانا مستعد .

ولكن هل هؤلاء المفسرين يهود او بوذيين لكي تلزمنا بالزمخشري .

*احد التفاسير التي وضعتها لك ينقل عن حديث مرفوع لنبي الاسلام ، ماذا تريد اكثر من هذا ؟؟*


ارجوك كن انت موضوعيا ومنطقيا وعلميا في طرح ارائك بالحوار .


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

abdel7ak قال:


> الى السيد نيومان
> اني من حفظة القرآن الكريم *والتفسير الوحيد الذي ارجع اليه هو تفسير الزمخشري* فلا تلمني ان انا التزمت في طرحي المنهج العلمي دون الاخذ بالتفاسير التي ترجعون اليها في توثيق اخباركم,فحبذا لو ناقشنا الامور بالمنطق والعلم,




ومع هذا فالزمخشري يقر في تفسيره بقصة داود وأوريا وامرأته وان الكلام كله تشبيه وتصوير .

http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...No=23&tDisplay=yes&UserProfile=0&LanguageId=1



{ لَقَدْ ظَلَمَكَ } جواب قسم محذوف. وفي ذلك استنكار لفعل خليطه وتهجين لطمعه. والسؤال: مصدر مضاف إلى المفعول، كقوله تعالى:
*{ مِن دُعَاء ٱلْخَيْرِ }*
[فصلت: 49] وقد ضمن معنى الإضافة فعدّى تعديتها، كأنه قيل بإضافة { نَعْجَتِكَ إِلَىٰ نِعَاجِهِ } على وجه السؤال والطلب. فإن قلت: كيف سارع إلى تصديق أحد الخصمين حتى ظلم الآخر قبل استماع كلامه؟ قلت: ما قال ذلك إلاّ بعد اعتراف صاحبه، لكنه لم يحك في القرآن لأنه معلوم. ويروى أنه قال أنا أريد أن آخذها منه وأكمل نعاجي مائة، فقال داود: إن رمت ذلك ضربنا منك هذا وهذا، وأشار إلى طرف الأنف والجبهة، فقال: يا داود أنت أحقّ أن يضرب منك هذا وهذا، وأنت فعلت كيت وكيت، ثم نظر داود فلم ير أحداً، فعرف ما وقع فيه 


فإن قلت: ما معنى ذكر النعاج؟ قلت: كأن تحاكمهم في نفسه تمثيلاً وكلامهم تمثيلاً؛ لأنّ التمثيل أبلغ في التوبيخ لما ذكرنا، وللتنبيه على أنه أمر يستحيا من كشفه، فيكنى عنه كما يكنى عما يستسمج الإفصاح به، وللستر على داود عليه السلام والاحتفاظ بحرمته. ووجه التمثيل فيه أن مثلت قصة أوريا مع داود بقصة رجل له نعجة واحدة ولخليطه تسع وتسعون، فأراد صاحبه تتمة المائة فطمع في نعجة خليطه وأراده على الخروج من ملكها إليه، وحاجه في ذلك محاجة حريص على بلوغ مراده،

http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...No=24&tDisplay=yes&Page=2&Size=1&LanguageId=1

وفتناه وفتناه، على أن الألف ضمير الملكين. وعبر بالراكع عن الساجد، لأنه ينحني ويخضع كالساجد. وبه استشهد أبو حنيفة وأصحابه في سجدة التلاوة، على أنّ الركوع يقوم مقام السجود. وعن الحسن: لأنه لا يكون ساجداً حتى يركع، ويجوز أن يكون قد استغفر الله لذنبه وأحرم بركعتي الاستغفار والإنابة، فيكون المعنى: وخرّ للسجود راكعاً أي: مصلياً؛ لأنّ الركوع يجعل عبارة عن الصلاة { وَأَنَابَ } ورجع إلى الله تعالى بالتوبة والتنصل. وروى أنه بقي ساجداً أربعين يوماً وليلة لا يرفع رأسه إلاّ لصلاة مكتوبة أو ما لا بدّ منه ولا يرقأ دمعه حتى نبت العشب من دمعه إلى رأسه، ولم يشرب ماء إلا وثلثاه دمع، وجهد نفسه راغباً إلى الله تعالى في العفو عنه حتى كاد يهلك، واشتغل بذلك عن الملك حتى وثب ابن له يقال له: إيشا على ملكه ودعا إلى نفسه، واجتمع إليه أهل الزيغ من بني إسرائيل، فلما غفر له حاربه فهزمه. وروى أنه نقش خطيئته في كفه حتى لا ينساها.


*هل تريد ردا اكثر وضوحا ومن المصدر الوحيد الذي تقول انك تعتمد عليه اكثر من هذا الوضوح ؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يناير 2010)

> اني من حفظة القرآن الكريم والتفسير الوحيد الذي ارجع اليه هو تفسير الزمخشري فلا تلمني


هذة مشكلة تخصك يا عزيزى فالإسلام *ليس* هو تفسير الزمخشرى !

هناك اكثر من 100 تفسير للقرآن لدى *فلا *تلزمنا انت بتفسير *تهواه* !


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هذة مشكلة تخصك يا عزيزى فالإسلام *ليس* هو تفسير الزمخشرى !
> 
> هناك اكثر من 100 تفسير للقرآن لدى *فلا *تلزمنا انت بتفسير *تهواه* !


 

ومع هذا أخي الحبيب مولكا ، فقد اعطيناه تفسير الزمخشري ، 

http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...No=23&tDisplay=yes&UserProfile=0&LanguageId=1

ويحتوي على نفس التفسير بنفس الحقائق 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1839652&postcount=30


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يناير 2010)

و*للستر* على داود عليه السلام و*الاحتفاظ بحرمته* . ووجه التمثيل فيه أن مثلت *قصة أوريا مع داود* بقصة رجل له نعجة واحدة ولخليطه تسع وتسعون ، فأراد صاحبه تتمة المائة فطمع في نعجة خليطه وأراده على الخروج من ملكها إليه 

تفسير الزمخشرى جــ 6 ، صـ 11

الكتاب : الكشاف
المؤلف : أبو القاسم محمود بن عمرو بن أحمد، الزمخشري جار الله (المتوفى : 538هـ)
مصدر الكتاب : موقع التفاسير
http://www.altafsir.com
[ الكتاب مرقم آليا غير موافق للمطبوع ، وهو ضمن خدمة مقارنة التفاسير ]


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يناير 2010)

وَحَدِيثٌ مَا عَلَى قِصَرِهْ ... وانظر هل بقي له معنى قط ، لما كان الظنّ الغالب يداني العلم ، استعير له . ومعناه : وعلم داود وأيقن *{ أَنَّمَا فتناه } أنا ابتليناه لا محالة بامرأة أوريا* ، هل يثبت أو يزل؟ وقرىء : «فتناه» بالتشديد *للمبالغة* .

تفسير الزمخشرى جـ 6 ، صـ 12
الكتاب : الكشاف
المؤلف : أبو القاسم محمود بن عمرو بن أحمد، الزمخشري جار الله (المتوفى : 538هـ)
مصدر الكتاب : موقع التفاسير
http://www.altafsir.com
[ الكتاب مرقم آليا غير موافق للمطبوع ، وهو ضمن خدمة مقارنة التفاسير ]


----------



## الدين لله وحده (28 يناير 2010)

انا قريت الموضوع كلوا واللى عجبنى فيه طريقه الحوار كلها ادب واحترام ... 
عموما حصل خير ياجماعه وفعلا ياعبد الحق القصه مذكورة فى القران والانجيل معا ...
وسيدنا داوود غلط لانه بشر مش معصوم من الخطأ ... والله غفر له وبعد كلام ربنا مافيش كلام..
تحياتى للجميع..


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> انا قريت الموضوع كلوا واللى عجبنى فيه طريقه الحوار كلها ادب واحترام ...
> عموما حصل خير ياجماعه وفعلا ياعبد الحق القصه مذكورة فى القران والانجيل معا ...
> وسيدنا داوود غلط لانه بشر مش معصوم من الخطأ ... والله غفر له وبعد كلام ربنا مافيش كلام..
> تحياتى للجميع..


 

اشكرك اخي الكريم ( الدين لله وحده ) 

الاعتراف بالحق دائما منطق قوة لا ضعف ، ونشكرك على شجاعتك وصراحتك


----------



## الدين لله وحده (28 يناير 2010)

العفو يانيو مان .. 
احنا هنا كلنا مسلمين ومسيحين عشان نثبت الحق ولا شىء غير الحق ...


----------



## antonius (28 يناير 2010)

> والتفسير الوحيد الذي ارجع اليه هو تفسير الزمخشري


!
هل حضرتك معتزلي؟


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2010)

كبرت في نظري يا اخ الدين لله وحده
فعلاً، هكذا يجب ان تكو الحوارات، بأدب و علم، بقصد المعرفة لا النقد و الطع.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2010)

يا ريييييييييييييييييييييت كان كله ماشي عالمنوال دا

تحياتي لك اخي الدين لله وحده و لكم جميعا

احببت فقط ان اسجل اعجابي

سلام لكم


----------



## epsalmos (28 يناير 2010)

*تحيه كبيره للاخ / اخت الدين لله وحده .....

الحوار لاجل الحق .. و ليس الحوار لاجل الهجوم

شكرا لك​*


----------



## الدين لله وحده (28 يناير 2010)

متشكرة اوى ليكوا كلكوا ... واتمنى ان المسلمين والمسيحيين يكون ده هدفهم اثبات الحق فقط..
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> متشكرة اوى ليكوا كلكوا ... واتمنى ان المسلمين والمسيحيين يكون ده هدفهم اثبات الحق فقط..
> تحياتى للجميع


 
آسفين يا اختنا العزيزة ، ولكن فهمنا ان المتكلم هو اخ وليس اخت .

نتمنى ان تشاركي معنا في المنتدى في الموضوعات المتنوعة ، ونتمنى ان تصلي الى الحق والحقيقة التي وصل اليها كل من درس الكتب ( القرآن والكتاب المقدس ) وعرف من هو الطريق والحق والحياة .

نصلي من اجل خلاص النفوس ، ومعرفة الله الحقيقي وحده .


----------



## الدين لله وحده (29 يناير 2010)

> آسفين يا اختنا العزيزة ، ولكن فهمنا ان المتكلم هو اخ وليس اخت .
> 
> نتمنى ان تشاركي معنا في المنتدى في الموضوعات المتنوعة ، ونتمنى ان تصلي الى الحق والحقيقة التي وصل اليها كل من درس الكتب ( القرآن والكتاب المقدس ) وعرف من هو الطريق والحق والحياة .
> 
> نصلي من اجل خلاص النفوس ، ومعرفة الله الحقيقي وحده .


لا مافيش مشكله انا بنت ومسلمه ...
وانا بشارك هنا فى المنتدى وبيعجبنى حوار بعض منكم (مش كلكم بصراحه لان فى ناس بتتكلم بمنطق الهجوم بس ليس الا )
وشكرا اوى على نصيحتك وانا الحمد لله وله الشكر وحده عارفه الحقيقه ومقتنعه بيها اوى..


----------



## yujin (14 فبراير 2010)

يمكن يكون و جه اعتراضه هو دخول سليمان ابن بتشبع زوجة اوريا الحثي في سلسلة نسب يسوع المسيح في انجيلي متى و لوقا ؟؟!!!
مع العلم انه مذكور في سفر التثنية صح 23 ايه 2

لا يَدْخُلِ ابْنُ زِنىً فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. حَتَّى الجِيلِ العَاشِرِ لا يَدْخُل مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ

فماذا يكون الرد هنا يا ترى ؟؟


----------



## yujin (14 فبراير 2010)

هل افهم من كلام الاخوة الاعضاء ان داود لما فتن بامراة اوريا الحثي بعتلها فغلط معاها الاول و لما مات زوجها و خلصت عدتها تزوجها انجب سليمان؟؟؟؟
يعني ليمان كان ثمرة الخطيئة و لا ثمرة الزواج فيما بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو ا الرد على هذا الاستفسار لو سمحتم
و الرب يبارككم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

> *هل افهم من كلام الاخوة الاعضاء ان داود لما فتن بامراة اوريا الحثي بعتلها فغلط معاها الاول و لما مات زوجها و خلصت عدتها تزوجها انجب سليمان؟؟؟؟*
> *يعني ليمان كان ثمرة الخطيئة و لا ثمرة الزواج فيما بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



لا .. انجب ولد فى الاول .. ولكن ربنا عاقب داود .. فمات الولد

2Sam 12:15 ​​وَذَهَبَ نَاثَانُ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.وَضَرَبَ الرَّبُّ الْوَلَدَ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ امْرَأَةُ أُورِيَّا لِدَاوُدَ فَثَقِلَ. ​
​2Sam 12:18 ​وَكَانَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ أَنَّ الْوَلَدَ مَاتَ، فَخَافَ عَبِيدُ دَاوُدَ أَنْ يُخْبِرُوهُ بِأَنَّ الْوَلَدَ قَدْ مَاتَ لأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: «هُوَذَا لَمَّا كَانَ الْوَلَدُ حَيًّا كَلَّمْنَاهُ فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِنَا. فَكَيْفَ نَقُولُ لَهُ: قَدْ مَاتَ الْوَلَدُ؟ يَعْمَلُ أَشَرَّ!». ​
​ 
ثم بعد ذلك .. وبعد موت البكر .. انجبت  سليمان
2Sam 12:24 ​​وَعَزَّى دَاوُدُ بَثْشَبَعَ امْرَأَتَهُ، وَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنًا، فَدَعَا اسْمَهُ سُلَيْمَانَ، وَالرَّبُّ أَحَبَّهُ، ​


----------

